
Huawei launches Ark Compiler – aims to improve Android system efficiency - truth_seeker
https://www.gizmochina.com/2019/04/11/huawei-ark-compiler-launch/
======
shakna
Whilst any improvement in the toolchain for Android is more than welcome, the
claims that Ark will be open source doesn't alleviate the concerns about who
are releasing it.

From the recent driver [1] that might have been a backdoor, to the tailbacks
of their CVE history [0].

A compiler would allow them to introduce classes of vulnerabilities, in ways
that might not be obvious, or easy, to detect.

[0]
[https://www.cvedetails.com/vendor/5979/Huawei.html](https://www.cvedetails.com/vendor/5979/Huawei.html)

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/how-microsoft-
found-...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/how-microsoft-found-a-
huawei-driver-that-opened-systems-up-to-attack/)

~~~
unmole
Huawei regularly figures in the largest contributors to the Linux kernel. How
concerned are you now?

~~~
shakna
As Australia, the USA, Germany and others have banned Huawei from deploying 5G
over concerns, I will continue to be concerned anytime their name comes up.

Judgement, tact, and caution are required.

Huawei's main business is just that - a business. The vulnerabilities that may
be intentional are a result of the political environment they operate in, just
as NSA backdoors supplied by Intel in the past are a result of their political
environment, and makes me cautious about trusting without verifying large
scale US tech companies.

> Huawei regularly figures in the largest contributors to the Linux kernel.

I'm afraid I can't verify this statement. They do have plenty of contributions
are HiSilicon... But I can't verify that they are one of the largest
contributors, in fact their contributions seem dwarfed next to many others.

------
karmakaze
Until 'will be' becomes 'is', this is a non-starter.

